# 1971 GTO VALUE buy or pass



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

1971 GTO 455HO car, m22 4spd trans, 12 bolt 3:55 posi rear. Numbers matching rear and trans. 1 of 476 4 spd. HO cars. Has a 1973 455 YC block with 1975 5C heads. 0 miles on rebuilt motor, bored .030 over, new forged pistons and rods. Heads redone everything new. Edelbrock performer intake and new 800 cfm Edelbrock carb. 2 1/2' Flowmaster exhaust. Frame off done, many, many new parts. Needs windshield, paint and interior (carpet, headliner, seats recovered) to finish. Ps, pdb, rally gauges. Have PHS and badly worn build sheet. Everything in engine bay and underneath finished. $23,000 invested in car. ..asking 13500...I would like some opinions about the price figuring the interior at a grand and a paint job about 3/4 grand with some help from a friend ...is 13k in the ball park for this car ?? and about 18k when done...think I should buy or pass ..seems a little high to me ..but what the hell do I know.....thanks for input


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It'd be worth that all day long --- if it still had the 455 HO. Without that, even though the car "used to be" a 1 of 476 car, it's not any more.

Still, *IF* all it really needs is interior and paint, I don't think it's a horrible deal. It's not a steal by any means, but it's not awful.
I'd want to see *ALL* the details on the engine build though and have the car thoroughly checked out.

Bear


----------



## ibarbuckle (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll second Bear on this. 

When I see a rolling car with a claimed new, zero mile, build, I get suspicious. Get a build sheet and make sure it is for the engine that is actually in the car.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't know how a grand is going to do a full interior. That might not even cover (no ppun intended) all the repro upholstery goods and carpet based on some shopping I've done lately. The engine, while probably more powerful than the OEM, is a big expense to make the car an investment grade piece. Rare stuff is on the move in value these days so it's worth considering a long search for at least the right stuff to make it look the part when you raise the hood. We also see stories all the time about finding original motors to cars that were flogged for what they were in the day. An HO 4spd 71 can be a worthy candidate for such explorations but the final decision is on you. Is it what you want? The price of admission isn't hateful but you'd have to be dedicated to getting back to it's roots and to the expense you'd likely experience.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with these gents. I don't think 1k will do a nice interior, and I think 3-4k for paint is optimistic. It will not be a money making or break-even endeavor. If you want the car, go for it. Would be a much better/sound buy at around 10k, IMO.


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Is the dash in the car? How does it look? A reconditioned dash can cost over 1k by itself.
I agree with the guys above.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

passed ...thanks for opinions


----------



## tguggino (Aug 31, 2013)

What year GTO is your passion? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

